# 10 Minuten Hagel ...



## Barbara (29. Juni 2005)

... und der Teich ist verwüstet und der Garten ist weg. Ich hatte total klares Wasser, nur ganz wenig Algen, wunderschöne Pflanzen und jetzt ist alles weg.
   


























so sah es vorher aus


----------



## Annett (29. Juni 2005)

Hallo Barbara,

Da hat es ja mächtig bei Euch gehaust.    
Sowas ist natürlich sehr, sehr ärgerlich.... Ich kann mir Deinen Frust gut vorstellen. 

Aber da hilft nur eins: Kopf hoch und wieder von neuem Beginnen.
Auch wenn es schwer fällt...
Deine Pflanzen werden sich größtenteils wieder aufrappeln; da bin ich mir sicher! 
Und die Froggis sind wahrscheinlich eh noch da, oder hat die der Hagel erschlagen?


----------



## karsten. (29. Juni 2005)

*re*

Hallo Barbara

*Komm Kopf hoch !

ihr seid wohlauf ....

DAS 
IST WICHTIG !

der Garten wird schon wieder !

mit freundlichem Gruß !

*


----------



## bonsai (29. Juni 2005)

Hi,
vor zwei Jahren hatte es meinen Garten und Teich erwischt.
Der Anblick schmerzt, aber die Bäume und Sträucher haben die Wunden mit Kallus zugedeckt und der Teich ist auch wieder fitt.#
Da hilft nur eins - Abfall wegräumen und der Natur bei den Restaurierungsarbeiten zusehen, den dafür notwendigen Liegeplatz habt Ihr ja noch.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## zuza68 (29. Juni 2005)

Hallo Barbara,

das ist ja Wahnsinn!!!! Sag mal, die Löcher im Boden sind aber nicht vom Hagel, oder??????? Mann, so etwas hab ich gottseidank noch nicht erlebt. Kann deinen Frust und deinen Ärger voll verstehen, aber wenn der Teich funktioniert hat, dann erholt er sich ganz sicher wieder!!!!! Nur Mut und ran ans Werk!!!!!! 

Liebe Grüsse
susanne


----------



## Barbara (29. Juni 2005)

Vielen Dank für Eure lieben Antworten.
Die Löcher sind vom Hagel - die Körner waren größer als Golfbällle. Den Froggis geht es anscheinend gut, aber ich habe so viele, ich kann sie nicht zählen - sie sind aber sehr ruhig im Moment. Ich habe aber keine toten __ Frösche entdeckt. Die __ Enten auf der Wiese bei meiner Mutter sind aber teilweise erschlagen worden und die Nachbarskatze hat ein ganz blutiges Auge und sie wissen noch nicht, ob sie das Augenlicht verliert. Uns und unserer Katze ist Gott sei Dank nichts passiert. Ich habe aber wirklich gedacht, dass das Haus einstürzt - so etwas hat hier keiner je erlebt. Wir hatten es zum Glück geschafft, noch die Rolläden runter zu lassen, dadurch sind die Fenster noch heil - dafür sind aber die Rölläden hinüber und das Dach hat auch einiges abgekriegt. Dafür gewinnt unsere "neu gestaltete" Dachantenne wahrscheinlich einen Designerpreis.
So jetzt gehe ich weiter aufräumen.
Liebe Grüße
Barbara


----------



## StefanS (30. Juni 2005)

Hallo Barbara,

mein Mitgefühl ! Das sieht ja wirklich heftig aus. Ich kann aber nur wiederholen, was andere schon gesagt haben: Du wirst erstaunt sein, wie schnell sich die Pflanzenwelt einschließlich Teich wieder erholt. Du hilfst natürlich, wenn Du die beschädigte Pflanzenmasse entfernst.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Barbara (30. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
das meiste der Pflanzenmasse konnte ich entfernen, aber die Froggies sind ganz schön ruhig geworden.
Habe gerade in der Zeitung gelesen, dass auch 2 Störche erschlagen worden sind - es ist einfach fürchterlich.
Vielen Dank für Eure Teilnahme - nach den ersten Aufräumarbeiten sieht es schon nicht mehr ganz so schlimm aus.
Liebe Grüße
Barbara


----------



## Barbara (30. Juni 2005)

Während des Hagelsturms sind ziemlich viele Teile einer Trauerweide ins Wasser gelangt. Das Wasser ist zwar jetzt wieder total klar, aber dunkelbraun. Ich hatte das Phänomen schon einmal vor 2 Jahren. Das Wasser war dann im Laufe des Jahres wieder hell geworden. Kann das an der Weide liegen?
Liebe Grüße - Barbara


----------



## StefanS (30. Juni 2005)

Puhhh, es ist zwar schon klar, dass sich das Teichwasser durch eingebrachtes Material (z.B. Torf, Eiche, Erle) braun verfärbt - Huminsäuren und die Farbe, die bestimmte Anteile des Lichtspektrums herausfiltert, behindern auch das Wachstum der Fadenalgen, sagt man - ob das aber auch bei Weide der Fall ist, kann ich nicht sagen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Digicat (1. Juli 2005)

Hallo Barbara
Am 03.05.05 suchte uns auch ein Hagelgewitter heim. Gott sei Dank ohne nennenswerten Schaden.
Kopf Hoch es wird schon wieder, die Natur richtet es sich wieder.

LG Helmut


----------



## Thorsten (2. Juli 2005)

Hallo Ihr´s,

da habe ich auch was...vom 29.06  :cry:


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Juli 2005)

Bei mir gabs gestern Mittag auch eine satte Hageldusche. Zum Glück waren die Hagelkörner nur so groß wie Erbsen. Am Teich hats keinen Schaden angerichtet, obwohl alles dick mit Eis bedeckt war. Meine Venusfliegenfallen im Moorbeet haben so wenigstens mal ne Portion Eis zum lutschen bekommen (fast alle Fallen waren zu und mit Hagelkörnern belegt)Es war zum Glück nicht stürmisch so das die Hagelkörner fast senkrecht aufgeschlagen sind. Nur meine Seerosen im Zwischendepo sehen jetzt aus wie mit ner Schrotflinte beschossen. Die meisten Pflanzen erholen sich recht schnell wieder, bei einigen wird das zerrissene Laub allerdings schnell gelb und unansehlich.

MfG Frank


----------

